# Atlanta surge; a joke



## Duped (Jan 1, 2017)

This might be difficult to believe, but I made more money driving in Birmingham AL than I do in Atlanta. These surges are a joke. 30- minute increments are impossible to meet. Every destination is so far away, you can never get back to the busy areas in time to benefit from the surge. I was out for six hours tonight, and it was like a regular SAT night. Last year, I was in Birmingham, and made over twice the money in only four hours, and those 4 hours were before midnight. Tonight, I was out from 9pm until almost 4am. Uber discounted fairs to riders earlier this year by over 25%. Riders say their minimum fare is 6 bucks, and we get only 3.75 of that. In Birmingham, it started out with drivers receiving 80% of fares, and then it to 75%. A twenty dollar fare there equals to about $11.50
here. Not to mention the amount of gas needed to go these long routes and the wear and tear on the car. I've been driving in ATL since September and I'm almost ready for my fourth oil change. The miles are racking up. It's almost not worth it.


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

Duped said:


> This might be difficult to believe, but I made more money driving in Birmingham AL than I do in Atlanta. These surges are a joke. 30- minute increments are impossible to meet. Every destination is so far away, you can never get back to the busy areas in time to benefit from the surge. I was out for six hours tonight, and it was like a regular SAT night. Last year, I was in Birmingham, and made over twice the money in only four hours, and those 4 hours were before midnight. Tonight, I was out from 9pm until almost 4am. Uber discounted fairs to riders earlier this year by over 25%. Riders say their minimum fare is 6 bucks, and we get only 3.75 of that. In Birmingham, it started out with drivers receiving 80% of fares, and then it to 75%. A twenty dollar fare there equals to about $11.50
> here. Not to mention the amount of gas needed to go these long routes and the wear and tear on the car. I've been driving in ATL since September and I'm almost ready for my fourth oil change. The miles are racking up. It's almost not worth it.


Most passengers wait untill the surge gone then you start getting ping like crazy, only passengers who are in hurry to works ,train station airport that can pay the surge, well when te surge gone, I'm gone also off lol , here the rate are 90 cent /mile 10 cents/min , min fare $5.7, you get $3 . No thanks.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

Yea this a new year and lots of people are now hipped to how to maneuver Uber. People are no longer going to pay a crazy surge rate when they know they can wait it out and it will go away. I made a killing last you too and this year in the same city was like driving any other Saturday night. If this years Mardi Gras is anything like this years New Year, I will officially quit Ubering because Mardi Gras was my biggest money maker last year.


----------



## 4.9 driver rating (May 15, 2016)

Milwaukee with the same way bud I get all these texts from Uber telling me what a great Saturday night it'll be which turned out to be a complete bust I will never ever drive until April and I will never waste my time ubering on any holiday again


----------



## 4.9 driver rating (May 15, 2016)

The way I see it uber is the Walmart of the ride-sharing business.. make people believe it's the greatest job in the world get paid them like s*** especially on holidays which I can guarantee you I would rather spend my time on holidays with family and working for this cheap ass company it's got to be ridiculous I'll go back to limo driving


----------



## 4.9 driver rating (May 15, 2016)

If you are as sick as I am and have fwe got fed up with uber and their lying about surge pricing then go do what I did and go get your passenger endorsement go drive limo you'll make a hell of a lot more money than working for this company.. it's gotten really ridiculous


----------



## Pippo (Dec 27, 2016)

I am truly amazed at the Uber power I have . Dropped of a pax right in the middle of a red surge area and by the time I swiped the trip finished .Viola the surge magically disappeared


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Uber blew new years by hyping it to drivers. Everyone and their mother was online.

Suge hit 9x in some places but by 1 am there was no red on the map with so many drivers online.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Darrell said:


> Yea this a new year and lots of people are now hipped to how to maneuver Uber. People are no longer going to pay a crazy surge rate when they know they can wait it out and it will go away.


That's part of the intent of "surge" or "dynamic pricing", limited number of drivers- let them take the ones who are in the most hurry.

If someone needs to get to work, or the train station, or to the ER with the flesh would they just endured- they are willing to pay.

Someone who is just out partying, they can wait till there are a lot more drivers on the road


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Uber has also been known to "turn off" surging. In Orlando they allegedly have been turning off the surge near the convention center during big events. When the cabs are taking about 8 seconds to pull up to the curb and load when there's no dispatched fare and there's no surge for uber, Me thinks there's something sketchy going on.


----------



## SteveNBham (Dec 30, 2015)

Duped said:


> This might be difficult to believe, but I made more money driving in Birmingham AL than I do in Atlanta. These surges are a joke. 30- minute increments are impossible to meet. Every destination is so far away, you can never get back to the busy areas in time to benefit from the surge. I was out for six hours tonight, and it was like a regular SAT night. Last year, I was in Birmingham, and made over twice the money in only four hours, and those 4 hours were before midnight. Tonight, I was out from 9pm until almost 4am. Uber discounted fairs to riders earlier this year by over 25%. Riders say their minimum fare is 6 bucks, and we get only 3.75 of that. In Birmingham, it started out with drivers receiving 80% of fares, and then it to 75%. A twenty dollar fare there equals to about $11.50
> here. Not to mention the amount of gas needed to go these long routes and the wear and tear on the car. I've been driving in ATL since September and I'm almost ready for my fourth oil change. The miles are racking up. It's almost not worth it.


I am one of the first 40 drivers in Birmingham. the split has always been 75%/25%.

They cut rates from the good old days after first three months in Birmingham. There are now over 1,000 registered drivers in Birmingham.

#grassisnotGREENER


----------

